# Wifi camera system help/rec needed



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

I would like to set up a homestead security system that will hook up to our wifi system already setup at our farm. I would like to get 3 cameras to observe different sites. Preferred system would be battery operated no visible flash motion activated cameras that would download onto wifi. 

Please let me know if you have such a system and what you would change. Also any recommendations as to equipment. Thanks.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My cameras have remote viewing anywhere--takes code to view it--so noone else can


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

vpapai said:


> Please let me know if you have such a system and what you would change. Also any recommendations as to equipment. Thanks.


EBay is a great place to look for that kind of equipment. I wouldn't be concerned about brand. I would concentrate on what features you get for a given price. You should be able to find complete 4 camera systems for about $100.


----------

